# Porte d'Aix



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

est-ce que l'expression _"avoir le cul  comme la porte d'Aix"_ est comprise par tout le monde en France ?

Merci (et veuillez m'excuser pour le gros mot )


----------



## francois

Bonjour,
Il doit s'agir d'une remarque sur la taille du postérieur, à moins qu'il y ait une référence à Aix-en Provence et son mistral d'où une remarque en relation avec certains vents, mais ce n'est pas une expression courante.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Stefano,

En tout cas à Marseille, c'est sûr ! 
La porte d'Aix, c'est notre arc de triomphe à nous... Elle est imposante, non ?
Donc ça veut dire « avoir beaucoup de cul » qui en langage populaire marseillais signifie « avoir beaucoup de chance ». 
Est-ce que c'est compris ailleurs ? Je ne sais, par contre...


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Donc ça veut dire « avoir beaucoup de cul » qui en langage populaire marseillais signifie « avoir beaucoup de chance ».


 
Merci Karine et francois 

En italien c'est pareil, il doit y avoir plusieurs points en commun entre l'italien et le marseilais 

Merci également pour la photo, c'est très chouette (et ça donne envie de faire un tour de ce côté là )


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Donc ça veut dire « avoir beaucoup de cul » qui en langage populaire marseillais signifie « avoir beaucoup de chance ».
> Est-ce que c'est compris ailleurs ? Je ne sais, par contre...



D'accord pour dire que _avoir beaucoup *de* cul_ = _avoir beaucoup de chance_, mais l'expression originale était _avoir *le* cul comme la porte d'Aix_… Cette expression-ci signifierait plutôt ce qu'a suggéré François : avoir un postérieur énorme.


----------



## pioupiouz

Le principal point commun étant l'éxagération, peut être?
ça donne souvent des expressions surréalistes, mais tellement pleines d'humour, un régal!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> D'accord pour dire que _avoir beaucoup *de* cul_ = _avoir beaucoup de chance_, mais l'expression originale était _avoir *le* cul comme la porte d'Aix_… Cette expression-ci signifierait plutôt ce qu'a suggéré François : avoir un postérieur énorme.


Et pourtant... Voici un petit contexte de bouliste, juste pour toi :
« Quand il a tiré, il a d'abord fait casquette sur la boule de Paul, et puis il t'a encapé le cochonnet avec une telle force, qu'il est sorti du terrain. Il a vraiment le cul comme la porte d'Aix, ce Capello ! » 

Je jure ici que je ne connais pourtant pas la taille des fesses de Capello. 

Il a le cul comme la porte d'Aix = Il a un cul énorme = Il a une chance énorme.

Je comprends donc que l'expression ne serait comprise ni en Suisse, ni en Vendée et risquerait même de vexer !  

Edit : cf. aussi la fin de cette page du Wiki et ce dico marseillais.


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il a le cul comme la porte d'Aix = Il a un cul énorme = Il a une chance énorme.
> 
> Je comprends donc que l'expression ne serait comprise ni en Suisse, ni en Vendée et risquerait même de vexer !



Bon, bon, je cède… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suppose que, selon le contexte, tout un chacun (même un Suisse ) comprendrait le sens voulu. En tout cas, ton petit exemple est limpide et je ne vois pas qui que ce soit se tromper sur le sens de l'expression…

Par contre, si j'entends : _Regarde un peu cette baleine ! Elle a le cul comme la porte d'Aix_, c'est une autre paire de fesses manches…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...]
> Par contre, si j'entends : _Regarde un peu cette baleine ! Elle a le cul comme la porte d'Aix_, c'est une autre paire de fesses manches…


Certes, mais tu l'entendras sûrement plus dans un contexte de chance, je t'assure, en tout cas à Marseille. 
Il me vient aussi une autre expression synonyme à celle-ci : « avoir le cul bordé de nouilles », qui devrait plaire à Stefano, l'italien.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

J'arrive en cours de route, veuillez m'en excuser je fus retenu, pour confirmer à Stéfano que l'expression « avoir *le* cul comme la Porte d'Aix » est comprise partout en France ... du sud, cette expression étant le plus souvent utuilisée au féminin « elle a ... »

Mais, et sans contredire les affirmations de Karine, au-delà de Marseille c'est toujours pris dans son sens physique.
Il est vrai qu'aux boules on dira davantage « il a *un* cul comme la porte d'Aix » ou bien encore « il a *le* cul bordé de nouilles », ici employé au masculin.
Et s'il arrive d'aventure qu'une dame joue aux boules (ce qui se voit de plus en plus) elle qu'elle réussisse un coup chanceux, je suis sûr qu'on utilisera « bordé de nouilles » pour ne pas être désobligeant à son endroit (ou plutôt à son envers !).

J'ai entendu quelquefois « avoir un cul comme un chaudron » mais je ne suis pas sûr du sens à lui attribuer : physique ou figuré ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les restrictions d'usage féminin/masculin que tu fais, Piotr.
On pourra entendre de la part d'une femme, par exemple, et toujours à Marseille, ce genre de phrases :
« Je suis allée faire les soldes avec Josette hier après-midi. Je te dis pas le cul que j'ai : tu sais, le petit ensemble bleu que j'avais repéré il y a 2 mois avec toi, et bè il en restait qu'un seul à ma taille ! J'ai vraiment le cul comme la porte d'Aix ! » 
Aucun doute ici, même pour une femme et parlant chiffons, qu'elle loue sa chance et non la taille généreuse de son postérieur.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Certes, mais méfi si tu sors de Marseille !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Certes, mais méfi si tu sors de Marseille !


Oui, mèfi (*) !  Je suis maintenant prévenue grâce à la question de Stefano. 
Sud-Est de la France (**) = Selon le contexte : OK pour la chance; OK pour les grosses fesses.
Reste de la France = OK pour les grosses fesses uniquement.
Reste du monde francophone = ?
(à part la Suisse où selon le contexte Capello comprendra tout ! )

(*) Je fais attention.
(**) au-dessous d'Aix !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Euh... moi cette expression me laisserait perplexe si je venais à l'entendre , mais je ne l'ai jamais entendue (je dois habiter dans le nord, donc ...).

Le _cul bordé de nouilles _je connais, en revanche.


----------



## Nanon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Certes, mais méfi si tu sors de Marseille !


 


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Sud-Est de la France (**) = Selon le contexte : OK pour la chance; OK pour les grosses fesses.
> Reste de la France = OK pour les grosses fesses uniquement.
> (**) au-dessous d'Aix !


 
Je confirme qu'*à Aix*, c'est une expression qu'on évite !......... 
Ceci dit, à Aix (30 km... au nord), on comprend encore "un _tafanari_ (***) comme la porte d'Aix". Si on ne comprend pas, c'est probablement qu'on vient du nord et soit on apprend à parler marseillais, soit on reste désespérément aixois.

(***) Tafanàri : mot marseillais qui se trouve peut-être dans le dictionnaire de Karine, mais je n'ai pas vérifié, désolée !


----------



## cassoulet

J'ai souvent entendu cette expression à Marseille. La première fois j'ai cru moi aussi que ca avait un sens "avoir un gros cul", mais finalement dans la ville de Marseille elle semble surtout avoir le sens de "avoir de la chance".

Karine, la porte d'Aix c'est bien le poste frontière entre Marseille et le nord de la France?


----------



## itka

cassoulet said:


> Karine, la porte d'Aix c'est bien le poste frontière entre Marseille et le nord de la France?



Quelque chose comme Checkpoint Charlie...


----------



## Aoyama

> D'accord pour dire que _avoir beaucoup *de* cul_ = _avoir beaucoup de chance_, mais l'expression originale était _avoir *le* cul comme la porte d'Aix_… Cette expression-ci signifierait plutôt ce qu'a suggéré François : avoir un postérieur énorme.


D'accord aussi, et sans citer Karine qui répond "aussi bonnement que longuement", deux remarques :
-*avoir du cul *ne me semble pas une expression "marseillaise", mais assez courante un peu partout en France sinon ailleurs
- on pourrait donc aussi avoir "*avoir DU cul comme la Porte d'Aix*", ce qui signifierait que la Porte d'Aix serait liée à de la chance ...
J'en reste à penser que c'est plutôt une histoire de taille, la dérive vers la chance étant plus subjective ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



cassoulet said:


> [...] Karine, la porte d'Aix c'est bien le poste frontière entre Marseille et le nord de la France?


Voui, c'est ça, pas loin... 


itka said:


> Quelque chose comme Checkpoint Charlie...


Checkpoint Fanny, alors ? 


Aoyama said:


> [...] - on pourrait donc aussi avoir "*avoir DU cul comme la Porte d'Aix*", ce qui signifierait que la Porte d'Aix serait liée à de la chance ... [...]


« on pourrait »... Oui, mais voilà : on n'a pas.  Tu ne l'entendras jamais avec « du » cette expression, foi d'animal marseillais.


----------



## Iko

Je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, et j'aurais été incapable d'en comprendre le sens. Déjà je ne savais pas ce que c'était que la porte d'Aix... 

c'est super local comme expression !


----------



## Aoyama

Le problème serait aussi de savoir d'où vient cette expression :
*avoir du cul* où cul = chance, comme on dit aussi *avoir du pot* .
Y a-t-il un lien avec *culot *ou avec *merde* (comme dans "dire merde" pour porter chance) ?
On sait que l'on dit "quel cul il a !" (on pourrait aussi dire "quel cul ELLE a, mais le sens pourrait être ... double).
Dépasse un peu le fil initial ...


----------



## tie-break

Aoyama said:


> Le problème serait aussi de savoir d'où vient cette expression :
> *avoir du cul* où cul = chance, comme on dit aussi *avoir du pot* .


 
En Italie les fesses symbolisent depuis toujours la chance, plus elles sont grandes, plus on a de la chance... 




Aoyama said:


> Y a-t-il un lien avec *culot *ou avec *merde* (comme dans "dire merde" pour porter chance) ?


 
Oui, avec merde sans doute.
On dit bien qu' écraser une crotte porte bonheur, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Aoyama

> En Italie les fesses symbolisent depuis toujours la chance, plus elles sont grandes, plus on a de la chance...


C'est vrai ?! On a ou on AURA de la chance ? Moi, je pense que plus la poitrine est grande, plus on a de la chance ... Hum ...


> Oui, avec merde sans doute.
> On dit bien qu' écraser une crotte porte bonheur,


Oui, relation donc avec les excréments et la chance ... Mais avec le postérieur ?


----------

